# Housing near Pretoria area



## lmalin (Oct 23, 2009)

Me again, can anyone give me an idea of the best possible areas for housing rentals near or around the Pretoria area? I believe we'll be working in Pretoria and don't know how far away we can be and still deal best with traffic. Any suggestions for good areas with good commute to Pretoria would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

